# SHENYANG | Shenyang Lotte World | 275m | 902ft | 65 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Lotte Group
Architect: RTKL + Junglim Architecture
Plot area: 164,706m2

Former specs:
Gross floor area: 1,334,660m2
Tallest tower: 275m, 65 floors

Current specs: Unknown. I'll move the supertall section as soon as we can confirm it'll have 300m+. We don't even know if the new design is final.

Ground breaking ceremony (late 2008)









Former design, ultra tacky









New design, you can easily count 76 floors for the main tower. However they didn't update the figures in the website, and keep saying it'll have 65 floors only.





































http://home.junglim.co.kr/english/p..._type=PT03&project_equipment=0001&language=en


----------



## Colkadome (Oct 25, 2009)

whoa Lotte World is epic


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

That looks so awesome :drool:


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Press release...*

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2362


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

kind of looks better than the Seoul Lotte World 2


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

wow!! can't wait until it's done


----------



## Gobble172 (Dec 5, 2009)

I wait until it's done it's probubly gunna be so awsome


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The big plot in the background. December 11 by endif


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, what a difference! the older design was pretty incredible...but in ways that were most unflattering.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Lotte World Information by korea2002*










Developer is Lotte Asset Development.
Architect is Junglim.
http://www.lottedevelop.com/Eng/business/abroadDev.aspx


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Great! The developer website confirms the design. Hope we can find out the heights soon.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By LEEBONG;.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By kobekb


----------



## wenhal (Aug 16, 2010)

so cool ,the


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Posted by chiller. 275m, 223m.









This official source confirms the height
http://www.syghgt.gov.cn/upload/file/20101102032701乐天.htm

That plan doesn't fit with any of the renders posted earlier. We still don't know the final design.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

December 1 by yangshen


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ omg new design?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Boring, Albeit Untacky, New Design*

^^ What?! :gaah:

Why do they have to change an awesome design (the second design) with something that is boring and generic? :no:

I'm not saying that this design is bad, but it certainly isn't iconic like the second design proposal.


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

now looks like 1x ~180m

and 5x ~100m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By qiaoye585


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By qiaoye585


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 北极星愿


----------



## Divineator (Aug 10, 2011)

So which one is the final design?


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*tower's floor*

to Zorg!
Main tower's floor-65 floor,please revise thread


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

great!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Final Render*










From Lotte Super Tower PR Center in Seoul.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, I think Lotte is Korea's answer to China's Greenland: lots of tall proposals in lots of different cities. Across three countries no less! All we need is a Lotte tower somewhere in Japan for total East Asian dominance:rock:.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*New Render*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> Man, I think Lotte is Korea's answer to China's Greenland: lots of tall proposals in lots of different cities. Across three countries no less! All we need is a Lotte tower somewhere in Japan for total East Asian dominance:rock:.



Lotte Town Project will expand Xian,Wuhan and other chinese cities.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*New Design*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

to Zorg,any updates?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 6-5


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

very thanks! anyway,do you have more Lotte Town Project in Chengdu?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

13-02-16 by 东方鲁尔 

I don't know if the main-tower is UC


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 盛京一号


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-01 by 光耀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-06 by sunghuy


----------

